# Problem with the game driver parallel lines



## adamantium (Sep 6, 2006)

I am using an acer laptop 5920G and have problem when i am running this game. My problem is that halfway through the game a black screen will come out and then resume after a few seconds. Besides that i also have problems exiting the game properly, usually it will seem to crash halfway playing the game or when i am quiting the game.What could be the problem?

here is my dxdiag report

```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 9/20/2007, 19:25:00
       Machine name: ADAMANTIUM
   Operating System: Windows Vista™ Home Premium (6.0, Build 6000) (6000.vista_gdr.070627-1500)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Acer, inc.
       System Model: Aspire 5920G    
               BIOS: ZD1 v0.3508 3E08
          Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7300  @ 2.00GHz (2 CPUs), ~2.0GHz
             Memory: 2046MB RAM
          Page File: 1938MB used, 2352MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 10
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 6.00.6000.16386 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 3: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GT
     Manufacturer: NVIDIA
        Chip type: GeForce 8600M GT
         DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0407&SUBSYS_01211025&REV_A1
   Display Memory: 1008 MB
 Dedicated Memory: 241 MB
    Shared Memory: 767 MB
     Current Mode: 1280 x 800 (32 bit) (60Hz)
          Monitor: Generic PnP Monitor
      Driver Name: nvd3dum.dll,nvwgf2um.dll
   Driver Version: 7.15.0011.6369 (English)
      DDI Version: 9Ex
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 9/12/2007 10:28:00, 4988928 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: Yes
  WHQL Date Stamp: 
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4747-11CF-746B-2A2101C2CA35}
        Vendor ID: 0x10DE
        Device ID: 0x0407
        SubSys ID: 0x01211025
      Revision ID: 0x00A1
      Revision ID: 0x00A1
      Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C ModeVC1_C ModeWMV9_C ModeVC1_B ModeWMV9_B ModeVC1_A ModeWMV9_A 
 Deinterlace Caps: {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
     DDraw Status: Enabled
       D3D Status: Enabled
       AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_10250121&REV_1001
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHDA.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5413 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 5/10/2007 18:25:00, 1775712 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: Realtek HDMI Output (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_10250121&REV_1001
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHDA.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5413 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 5/10/2007 18:25:00, 1775712 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: Realtek Digital Output(Optical) (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_10250121&REV_1001
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHDA.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5413 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 5/10/2007 18:25:00, 1775712 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Microphone (Realtek High Definition Audio)
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: RTKVHDA.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5413 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 5/10/2007 18:25:00, 1775712 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Microsoft eHome Infrared Transceiver
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x006D
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Microsoft eHome Infrared Transceiver
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x006D
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Microsoft eHome Infrared Transceiver
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x006D
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Microsoft eHome Infrared Transceiver
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x006D
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x2832
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 6/9/2007 12:57:03, 191488 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 6/9/2007 12:57:03, 5888 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Launch Manager
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Upper Filters: DKbFltr
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: DKbFltr.sys, 5/4/2007 12:24:00, 21264 bytes
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 11/2/2006 16:51:13, 54784 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 11/2/2006 17:49:57, 32872 bytes
| 
+ Microsoft eHome Remote Control Keyboard keys
| Matching Device ID: hid\irdevice&col05
| Service: kbdhid
| Driver: kbdhid.sys, 11/2/2006 16:51:12, 15872 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 11/2/2006 17:49:57, 32872 bytes
| 
+ Microsoft eHome MCIR Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: hid\irdevice&col06
| Service: kbdhid
| Driver: kbdhid.sys, 11/2/2006 16:51:12, 15872 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 11/2/2006 17:49:57, 32872 bytes
| 
+ Microsoft eHome MCIR 109 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: hid\irdevice&col07
| Service: kbdhid
| Driver: kbd106.dll, 11/2/2006 17:39:43, 6656 bytes
| Driver: kbdhid.sys, 11/2/2006 16:51:12, 15872 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 11/2/2006 17:49:57, 32872 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 11/2/2006 16:51:13, 54784 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 11/2/2006 17:49:57, 32872 bytes
| 
+ Synaptics PS/2 Port TouchPad
| Matching Device ID: *syn1b03
| Upper Filters: SynTP
| Service: i8042prt
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 11/2/2006 16:51:12, 15872 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 11/2/2006 17:49:54, 31848 bytes
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x09DA, 0x000E
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 11/2/2006 16:51:12, 15872 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 11/2/2006 17:49:54, 31848 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 11/2/2006 17:50:28, 50792 bytes
| Driver: sermouse.sys, 11/2/2006 16:51:11, 19968 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 11/2/2006 17:49:54, 31848 bytes

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 15.0 GB
Total Space: 71.4 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: ST9160821AS

      Drive: D:
 Free Space: 15.5 GB
Total Space: 67.9 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: ST9160821AS

      Drive: F:
      Model: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-T20N ATA Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 16:51:44, 67072 bytes

      Drive: G:
      Model: MagicISO Virtual DVD-ROM0000
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 16:51:44, 67072 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4222&SUBSYS_10008086&REV_02\4&253A4CC&0&00E3
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\NETw4v32.sys, 11.01.0000.0086 (English), 2/25/2007 06:14:00, 2216448 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NETw4c32.dll, 11.01.0000.0000 (English), 2/15/2007 12:30:34, 679936 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NETw4r32.dll, 11.01.0000.0000 (English), 2/15/2007 12:31:02, 2756608 bytes

     Name: Mobile Intel(R) PM965/GM965/GL960 Express PCI Express Root Port - 2A01
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A01&SUBSYS_01211025&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&08
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 17:50:57, 140392 bytes

     Name: Mobile Intel(R) PM965/GM965/GL960 Express Processor to DRAM Controller - 2A00 
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A00&SUBSYS_01211025&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8M Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 2850
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2850&SUBSYS_01211025&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&F9
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\intelide.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 17:49:24, 14952 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 17:50:18, 42600 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 17:49:36, 19048 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 17:50:41, 107112 bytes

     Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_284B&SUBSYS_01211025&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&D8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 7/13/2007 18:51:38, 53760 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family PCI Express Root Port 6 - 2849
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2849&SUBSYS_01211025&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&E5
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 17:50:57, 140392 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family PCI Express Root Port 4 - 2845
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2845&SUBSYS_01211025&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&E3
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 17:50:57, 140392 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 283F
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_283F&SUBSYS_01211025&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&E0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 17:50:57, 140392 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family SMBus Controller - 283E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_283E&SUBSYS_01211025&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&FB
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 283A
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_283A&SUBSYS_01211025&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&D7
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.00.6000.16406 (English), 6/9/2007 12:57:03, 38400 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6000.16406 (English), 6/9/2007 12:57:03, 223744 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6000.16406 (English), 6/9/2007 12:57:03, 191488 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccoin.dll, 6.00.6000.16406 (English), 6/9/2007 12:57:03, 8704 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 2836
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2836&SUBSYS_01211025&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&EF
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.00.6000.16406 (English), 6/9/2007 12:57:03, 38400 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6000.16406 (English), 6/9/2007 12:57:03, 223744 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6000.16406 (English), 6/9/2007 12:57:03, 191488 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccoin.dll, 6.00.6000.16406 (English), 6/9/2007 12:57:03, 8704 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2835
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2835&SUBSYS_01211025&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&D1
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6000.16406 (English), 6/9/2007 12:57:03, 22528 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6000.16406 (English), 6/9/2007 12:57:03, 223744 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6000.16406 (English), 6/9/2007 12:57:03, 191488 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2834
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2834&SUBSYS_01211025&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&D0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6000.16406 (English), 6/9/2007 12:57:03, 22528 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6000.16406 (English), 6/9/2007 12:57:03, 223744 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6000.16406 (English), 6/9/2007 12:57:03, 191488 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2832
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2832&SUBSYS_01211025&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&EA
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6000.16406 (English), 6/9/2007 12:57:03, 22528 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6000.16406 (English), 6/9/2007 12:57:03, 223744 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6000.16406 (English), 6/9/2007 12:57:03, 191488 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2831
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2831&SUBSYS_01211025&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&E9
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6000.16406 (English), 6/9/2007 12:57:03, 22528 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6000.16406 (English), 6/9/2007 12:57:03, 223744 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6000.16406 (English), 6/9/2007 12:57:03, 191488 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2830
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2830&SUBSYS_01211025&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&E8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6000.16406 (English), 6/9/2007 12:57:03, 22528 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6000.16406 (English), 6/9/2007 12:57:03, 223744 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6000.16406 (English), 6/9/2007 12:57:03, 191488 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801HEM/HBM SATA AHCI Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2829&SUBSYS_01211025&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&FA
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\iaStor.sys, 7.00.0000.1020 (English), 2/12/2007 13:36:54, 277784 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8M-E LPC Interface Controller - 2815
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2815&SUBSYS_01211025&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&F8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 17:49:20, 13928 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 2448
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2448&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_F3\3&33FD14CA&0&F0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 17:50:57, 140392 bytes

     Name: Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
Device ID: PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_1693&SUBSYS_01211025&REV_02\4&FED8DA8&0&00E5
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Ricoh xD-Picture Card Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0852&SUBSYS_01211025&REV_12\4&1549EFE7&0&4CF0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rixdptsk.sys, 6.00.0001.0012 (Japanese), 3/22/2007 13:02:04, 37376 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\rixdicon.dll, 5/8/2005 03:06:00, 16480 bytes

     Name: Ricoh SD/MMC Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0843&SUBSYS_01211025&REV_12\4&1549EFE7&0&4AF0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rimmptsk.sys, 6.00.0002.0003 (Japanese), 2/25/2007 05:42:22, 39936 bytes

     Name: RICOH OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0832&SUBSYS_01211025&REV_05\4&1549EFE7&0&48F0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ohci1394.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 16:55:16, 62080 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\1394bus.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 16:55:12, 53376 bytes

     Name: SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0822&SUBSYS_01211025&REV_22\4&1549EFE7&0&49F0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sdbus.sys, 6.00.6000.16478 (English), 6/27/2007 15:22:22, 82432 bytes

     Name: Ricoh Memory Stick Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0592&SUBSYS_01211025&REV_12\4&1549EFE7&0&4BF0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\snymsico.dll, 1.00.0000.9120 (English), 9/4/2004 18:00:00, 90112 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rimsptsk.sys, 6.00.0001.0010 (Japanese), 1/24/2007 07:40:20, 42496 bytes

     Name: NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GT
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0407&SUBSYS_01211025&REV_A1\4&176ACB4A&0&0008
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvlddmkm.sys, 7.15.0011.6369 (English), 9/12/2007 10:28:00, 7623968 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll, 7.15.0011.6369 (English), 9/12/2007 10:28:00, 4988928 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll, 7.15.0011.6369 (English), 9/12/2007 10:28:00, 1521664 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvapi.dll, 7.15.0011.6369 (English), 9/12/2007 10:28:00, 364544 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvoglv32.dll, 7.15.0011.6369 (English), 9/12/2007 10:28:00, 6942720 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcpl.dll, 7.15.0011.6369 (English), 9/12/2007 10:28:00, 8497696 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvsvc.dll, 7.15.0011.6369 (English), 9/12/2007 10:28:00, 86016 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvmctray.dll, 7.15.0011.6369 (English), 9/12/2007 10:28:00, 81920 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvdisps.dll, 7.15.0011.6369 (English), 9/12/2007 10:28:00, 6344704 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvdispsr.dll, 7.15.0011.6369 (English), 9/12/2007 10:28:00, 5509120 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvgames.dll, 7.15.0011.6369 (English), 9/12/2007 10:28:00, 3334144 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvgamesr.dll, 7.15.0011.6369 (English), 9/12/2007 10:28:00, 3166208 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvmccss.dll, 7.15.0011.6369 (English), 9/12/2007 10:28:00, 188416 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvmccssr.dll, 7.15.0011.6369 (English), 9/12/2007 10:28:00, 458752 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvmobls.dll, 7.15.0011.6369 (English), 9/12/2007 10:28:00, 1150976 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvmoblsr.dll, 7.15.0011.6369 (English), 9/12/2007 10:28:00, 2854912 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvvitvs.dll, 7.15.0011.6369 (English), 9/12/2007 10:28:00, 3551232 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvvitvsr.dll, 7.15.0011.6369 (English), 9/12/2007 10:28:00, 3629056 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvmccs.dll, 7.15.0011.6369 (English), 9/12/2007 10:28:00, 229376 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvmccsrs.dll, 7.15.0011.6369 (Arabic), 9/12/2007 10:28:00, 45056 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvwss.dll, 7.15.0011.6369 (English), 9/12/2007 10:28:00, 2371584 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvwssr.dll, 7.15.0011.6369 (English), 9/12/2007 10:28:00, 2441216 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcolor.exe, 7.15.0011.6369 (English), 9/12/2007 10:28:00, 147456 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvudisp.exe, 1.00.0001.0056 (English), 9/12/2007 10:28:00, 356352 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvwsapps.xml, 9/12/2007 10:28:00, 17433 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvapps.xml, 9/12/2007 10:28:00, 133894 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvuninst.exe, 1.00.0001.0056 (English), 9/12/2007 10:28:00, 356352 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvdisp.nvu, 9/12/2007 10:28:00, 6549 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\dpinst.exe, 2.00.0001.0000 (English), 5/4/2007 12:35:00, 521128 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdsp.chm, 8/18/2007 04:23:00, 170201 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3d.chm, 8/18/2007 04:23:00, 91094 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmob.chm, 8/18/2007 04:23:00, 54988 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvwks.chm, 8/18/2007 04:23:00, 174650 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcpl.cpl, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplui.exe, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcpluir.dll, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvexpbar.dll, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcpl.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplara.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspara.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3dara.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobara.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplcsy.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspcsy.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3dcsy.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobcsy.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcpldan.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspdan.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3ddan.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobdan.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcpldeu.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspdeu.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3ddeu.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobdeu.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplell.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspell.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3dell.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobell.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcpleng.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspeng.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3deng.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobeng.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplesn.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspesn.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3desn.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobesn.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplesm.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspesm.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3desm.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobesm.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplfin.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspfin.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3dfin.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobfin.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplfra.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspfra.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3dfra.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobfra.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplheb.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspheb.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3dheb.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobheb.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplhun.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdsphun.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3dhun.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobhun.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplita.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspita.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3dita.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobita.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcpljpn.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspjpn.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3djpn.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobjpn.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplkor.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspkor.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3dkor.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobkor.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplnld.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspnld.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3dnld.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobnld.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplnor.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspnor.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3dnor.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobnor.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplplk.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspplk.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3dplk.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobplk.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplptg.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspptg.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3dptg.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobptg.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplptb.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspptb.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3dptb.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobptb.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplrus.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdsprus.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3drus.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobrus.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplsky.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspsky.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3dsky.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobsky.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplslv.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspslv.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3dslv.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobslv.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplsve.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspsve.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3dsve.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobsve.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcpltha.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdsptha.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3dtha.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobtha.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcpltrk.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdsptrk.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3dtrk.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobtrk.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplchs.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspchs.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3dchs.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobchs.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplcht.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspcht.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3dcht.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobcht.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcod.dll, 1.00.0000.0035 (English), 9/12/2007 10:28:00, 36864 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcod100.dll, 1.00.0000.0035 (English), 9/12/2007 10:28:00, 36864 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
PP PCM Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,ppPCMEnc.ax,1.01.0000.0321
PP MPEG-1 Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,ppM1Splter.ax,2.02.0000.3710
CyberLink Demultiplexer(HomeNetwork),0x00200000,1,0,CLDemuxer.ax,1.00.0000.4513
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder,0x00200000,2,3,DVVSD.ax,6.00.0000.2130
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder (PCM45),0x00200000,2,3,CLVSD.ax,6.00.0000.1821
ffdshow Video Decoder,0xff800001,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0003.1324
CyberLink MPEG Muxer,0x00200000,2,1,DVMpgMux.ax,5.00.0000.3131
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16386
CyberLink AudioCD Filter (PLAYMV),0x00600000,0,1,CLAudioCD.ax,5.00.0000.4417
CoreVorbis Audio Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,CoreVorbis.ax,1.01.0000.0079
CyberLink Audio Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,DVCLAud.ax,6.00.0000.3210
CyberLink Video Effect,0x00200000,1,1,DVCLVidFx.ax,1.00.0000.3207
ffdshow raw video filter,0x00200000,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0003.1324
CyberLink Scene Detect Filter 2,0x00200000,1,1,CLScnDt2.dll,1.01.0000.3202
Multiple File Output,0x00200000,2,2,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink Demultiplexer,0x00200000,1,0,cldemuxer.ax,1.00.0000.5121
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
ffdshow Audio Decoder,0x3fffffff,1,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0003.1324
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink Editing Service 3.0 (Source),0x00200000,0,2,CLEdtKrn.dll,3.00.0000.1508
MDR TL MPEG Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,MDTLMSplter.ax,3.01.0000.1220
PP Video Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,ppResample.ax,2.05.0000.1818
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16386
CyberLink Push-Mode CLStream,0x00200000,0,1,CLStream(PushMode).ax,1.00.0000.1627
PP YUY2 Deinterlace,0x00200000,1,1,ppDItlYuY2.ax,2.05.0000.2703
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
CyberLink Audio Spectrum Analyzer(HomeNetwork),0x00200000,1,1,CLAudSpa.ax,1.00.0000.0924
CyberLink DVD Navigator (PLAYMV),0x00600000,0,3,CLNavX.ax,7.00.0000.2812
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6000.6324
AudioSwitcher,0x00200000,1,1,audioswitcher.ax,
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.6000.6324
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
CyberLink Video Effect (PCM45),0x00200000,1,1,CLVidFx.ax,1.00.0000.1523
CyberLink DDR,0x00200000,1,0,DVRender.ax,2.00.0002.0026
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
PP IDM,0x00200000,1,1,ppIDMF.ax,1.00.0000.3909
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,11.00.5840.6324
CyberLink Audio Decoder (PCM45),0x00200000,1,1,CLAud.ax,6.01.0000.3628
RealVideo Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.00.0001.0001
PP Video Effect,0x00200000,1,1,ppVidFx.ax,1.00.0000.2329
Cyberlink TS Information,0x00200000,1,0,ppTSInfo.ax,1.00.0000.1705
IDM Filter,0x00200000,1,1,idmf.ax,1.00.0000.2207
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6000.16386
CyberLink MP3 Wrapper-PCM,0x00600000,1,1,CLMP3Wrap.ax,1.00.0000.0000
CyberLink Audio Decoder (PCM45),0x00200000,1,1,CLAud.ax,6.00.0000.1718
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink VAudAna Filter,0x00200000,1,0,MDVAudAna.dll,1.01.0000.0826
PP Video Decoder,0x00200000,2,3,ppGenericVSD.ax,6.00.0000.3313
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6000.16386
CyberLink Audio Resampler,0x00200000,1,1,ppAuRsmpl.ax,2.00.0000.0905
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Microsoft TV Caption Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.00.6000.16386
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
DivX for Blizzard Decoder Filter,0x00800000,1,1,blizzard.ax,5.00.0002.0000
CBVA DMO wrapper filter,0x00200000,1,1,cbva.dll,6.00.6000.16386
Cyberlink TS Information,0x00200000,1,0,DVCLTSInfo.ax,1.00.0000.1926
PP Dump Dispatch Filter,0x00200000,1,0,PPDumpDispatch.ax,1.02.0001.2412
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6000.16386
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Cyberlink SubTitle Importor (PCM45),0x00200000,1,1,CLSubTitle.ax,1.00.0000.1604
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6000.16386
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder,0x00200000,2,3,CLVSD.ax,6.00.0000.2130
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder (PCM45),0x00200000,2,3,CLVSD.ax,6.00.0000.3402
CyberLink Double Pin Tee,0x00200000,1,2,DVDoubleTee.ax,1.00.0000.1224
CyberLink TL MPEG-1 Splitter,0x00804500,1,2,MDTLM1Splter.ax,2.02.0000.2213
CyberLink Line21 Decoder Filter (PCM45),0x00200000,0,2,CLLine21.ax,4.00.0000.7205
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6000.16386
PP File Reader (Async.),0x00200000,0,1,ppReader.ax,2.00.0000.0812
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
PP Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,0,ppSnapshot.ax,1.00.0000.0001
MP4 Source,0x00600000,0,0,MP4Splitter.dll,1.00.0000.0002
CyberLink Video Effect (PLAYMV),0x00200000,1,1,CLVidFx.ax,1.00.0000.1523
muvee HXImage Filter,0x00200000,1,1,HXImageFilter.ax,4.00.0004.0000
PP Dump Filter,0x00200000,1,0,ppDump.ax,3.00.0000.3322
CyberLink Audio Wizard (PMV),0x00200002,1,1,CLAudWizard.ax,1.00.0000.1625
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6000.6324
File Source (MP3),0x00400000,0,1,mp3Source.ax,
PP DV Buffer,0x00200000,2,0,ppDVBuffer.ax,2.00.0000.1610
CyberLink DV Buffer,0x00200000,0,1,ppDVDump.ax,2.00.0001.0002
Cyberlink Dump Dispatch Filter,0x00200000,1,0,CLDumpDispatch.ax,1.02.0001.2412
CyberLink WMV/WMA Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,2,CLWMFDemux.ax,1.00.0000.1302
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Nero QuickTime(tm) Video Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,NeQTDec.ax,4.10.0005.0000
FLV Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,FLVSplitter.ax,1.00.0000.0002
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6000.16386
CyberLink MP3 Wrapper-PCM,0x00600000,1,1,CLMP3Wrap.ax,1.00.0000.0000
CyberLink MPEG Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,CLVidEnc.ax,6.01.0001.1805
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
CyberLink Audio Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,CLAudEnc.ax,2.01.0000.1220
CyberLink Audio Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,claud.ax,6.01.0000.3628
PDR Video Effect,0x00200000,1,1,CLVidFx.ax,1.00.0000.0001
CyberLink DVD Navigator (PCM45),0x00600000,0,3,CLNavX.ax,6.00.0000.3230
PP DDR,0x00200000,1,0,ppRender.ax,2.00.0002.0026
CyberLink Video Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,CLRGL.ax,2.00.0000.3328
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6000.16386
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder,0x00200000,2,3,CLVSD.ax,6.00.0000.3313
CyberLink TL MPEG Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,CLTLMSplter.ax,3.02.0000.2219
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16386
CyberLink DVSD Modifier,0x00200000,1,1,dvsdModifier.ax,1.00.0000.0930
PP TL MPEG Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,ppTLMSplter.ax,3.01.0000.1704
CDDA Reader,0x00600000,0,1,cddareader.ax,1.00.0000.0001
CyberLink AVI Audio Time Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,DVAVI_AudTR.ax,1.00.0001.0213
Haali Media Splitter,0x00800001,0,1,splitter.ax,1.07.0189.0011
Haali Media Splitter (AR),0x00400000,1,1,splitter.ax,1.07.0189.0011
CyberLink Load Image Filter,0x00200000,0,1,CLImage.ax,3.00.0000.0907
CyberLink MPEG Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,CLVidEnc.ax,6.03.0001.1523
PP M2V Writer,0x00200000,1,0,PPM2VWriter.ax,1.03.0000.2523
CyberLink AVI Audio Time Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,AVI_AudTR.ax,1.00.0000.1515
CyberLink Audio Commercial Cut Analyzer,0x00200000,1,1,CLAudCM.ax,1.00.0000.1725
PP DV TCR,0x00200000,1,1,ppDVTCR.ax,2.01.0000.2910
Nero ES Video Reader,0x00600000,0,1,NDParser.ax,4.10.0005.0000
Cyberlink Sub-Picture Filter,0x00200000,1,1,CLSubPic.ax,3.00.0000.0728
PP DV Reader Filter,0x00200000,0,1,ppDVMRd.ax,1.02.0009.0021
PP Audio Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,ppAudEnc.ax,2.00.0000.3516
CyberLink DV Buffer,0x00200000,2,0,DVBuffer.ax,3.00.0005.0006
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6000.6324
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink Audio Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,MDAudEnc.ax,2.00.0000.2927
CyberLink Load Image Filter,0x00200000,0,1,CLImage.ax,3.00.0000.0907
MP4 Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,MP4Splitter.dll,1.00.0000.0002
Cyberlink Dump Filter,0x00200000,1,0,DVcldump.ax,4.00.0000.6714
CyberLink YUY2 Sub-Sampling,0x00200000,1,1,DVSubYUY2.ax,2.05.0000.2923
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
XviD MPEG-4 Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,xvid.ax,
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder,0x00200001,2,3,MDVSD.ax,6.00.0000.2130
CyberLink AudAna Filter,0x00200000,1,0,MDAudAna.dll,2.00.0000.2708
PP MPEG Muxer,0x00200000,2,1,ppMpgMux.ax,5.00.0000.2820
ShoutcastSource,0x00600000,0,1,shoutcastsource.ax,1.00.0000.0001
CyberLink Audio Effect (PCM45),0x00200000,1,1,claudfx.ax,6.00.0000.1223
CyberLink MPEG Muxer,0x00200000,2,1,MpgMux.ax,5.00.0000.3131
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
CyberLink Frame Parser,0x00200000,2,0,CLFParser.ax,2.00.0000.0616
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6000.16386
CyberLink MPEG Splitter(Scramble),0x00200000,1,2,CLSplter.ax,3.01.0000.1508
CyberLink Audio Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,DVCLAudEnc.ax,2.00.0000.3516
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6000.16386
CyberLink TimeStretch Filter (PCM45),0x00200000,1,1,clauts.ax,1.00.0000.2927
Capture ASF Writer,0x00200000,0,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
Cyberlink Byte Counter Filter,0x00200000,1,1,DVbytecounter.ax,1.00.0000.1224
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,,6.06.6000.16386
CyberLink Demultiplexer (PCM45),0x00400000,1,0,CLDemuxer.ax,1.00.0000.2728
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16386
CyberLink VidAna Filter,0x00200000,1,1,MDVidAna.dll,1.00.0000.0404
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Proxy Sink,0x00200000,1,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
Haali Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,dxr.dll,
RealMedia Source,0x00600000,0,0,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.00.0001.0001
Proxy Source,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6000.6324
FLV Video Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,FLVSplitter.ax,1.00.0000.0002
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder (PLAYMV),0x00600000,2,3,CLVSD.ax,8.00.0000.1626
CyberLink Demultiplexer (PCM45),0x00200000,1,0,CLDemuxer.ax,1.00.0000.5101
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.00.6000.16386
CyberLink Demultiplexer,0x00200000,1,0,ppDemuxer.ax,1.00.0000.3322
CyberLink Audio Effect (PLAYMV),0x00200000,1,1,claudfx.ax,6.00.0000.2731
Cyberlink SubTitle Importor (PCM45),0x00200000,1,1,CLSubTitle.ax,1.00.0000.1604
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16386
CyberLink Audio Wizard (PCM45),0x00200001,1,1,CLAudWizard.ax,1.00.0000.1116
PP YUY2 Sub-Sampling,0x00200000,1,1,ppSubYUY2.ax,2.05.0000.2628
CyberLink SnapShotTIP Filter,0x00200000,1,1,DVCLSShot.ax,
CyberLink DVD Navigator (PCM45),0x00200000,0,3,CLNavX.ax,6.00.0000.3614
CyberLink Audio Decoder,0x00200001,1,1,MDAUD.ax,6.00.0000.2610
Cyberlink Dump Filter,0x00200000,1,0,CLDump.ax,4.00.0000.6714
Haali Simple Media Splitter,0x00200000,0,1,splitter.ax,1.07.0189.0011
CyberLink Audio Commercial Cut Analyzer,0x00200000,1,1,CLAudCM.ax,1.00.0000.2026
Cyberlink Dump Dispatch Filter,0x00200000,1,0,MDDumpDispatch.ax,1.02.0001.2412
PP Audio Effect,0x00200000,1,1,CLAudFx.ax,6.00.0000.1223
PP WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,PPWavDest.ax,1.00.0000.0002
CyberLink Demultiplexer,0x00200000,1,0,DVcldemuxer.ax,1.00.0000.4417
CyberLink TL MPEG Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,DVTLMSplter.ax,3.01.0000.1815
AVI<->AC3/DTS,0x00600000,1,1,avi2ac3filter.ax,1.00.0000.0000
DirectVobSub,0x00200000,2,1,VSFilter.dll,1.00.0001.0004
CyberLink MPEG Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,MDVidEnc.ax,6.00.0001.2226
RealAudio Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.00.0001.0001
Honestech VCD/SVCD Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,htvcdsvcd70.ax,1.00.0000.0000
CyberLink YUY2 DeInterlace,0x00200000,1,1,DVDItlYuY2.ax,2.01.0000.1715
DirectVobSub (auto-loading version),0x00800002,2,1,VSFilter.dll,1.00.0001.0004
IDM Filter,0x00200000,1,1,MDIDMF.ax,1.00.0000.3909
PP Audio Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,claud.ax,6.00.0000.3403
CyberLink DV Filter,0x00200000,1,1,DVTCR.ax,2.01.0000.2910
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,,6.06.6000.16386
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder (ShEX),0x00200000,2,3,CLImageVSD.ax,6.00.0000.3202
CyberLink Load Image Filter,0x00200000,0,1,CLImage.ax,3.00.0000.0907
PP MPEG-2 Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,ppM2Splter.ax,2.02.0000.3710
Cyberlink Scene Detect Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ppScnDt.ax,1.00.0000.0813
CyberLink Stamp Effect,0x00200000,1,1,DVStampEffect.ax,1.00.0000.1129
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
CyberLink Audio Resampler,0x00200000,1,1,DVAuRsmpl.ax,2.00.0000.0519
Haali Matroska Muxer,0x00200000,1,0,splitter.ax,1.07.0189.0011
CyberLink Audio Null Renderer Filter,0x00200000,1,0,MDAudioNullRenderer.dll,1.00.0000.0310
PP Audio Noise Reduction (CES),0x00200000,1,1,CLAuNRWrapper.ax,2.00.0000.1415
AC3Filter,0x40000000,1,1,ac3filter.ax,1.04.0005.0000
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,,6.06.6000.16386
muvee Video Analyser,0x00200000,1,0,mvvanalyse.ax,4.00.0004.0000
muvee Music Analyser,0x00200000,1,0,mvmanalyse.ax,4.00.0004.0000
PP Gate Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ppGate.ax,1.00.0000.0001
DC-Bass Source,0x00400000,0,1,DCBassSource.ax,1.01.0000.0000
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6000.6324
WST Pager,0x00800000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.6000.16386
CyberLink Audio Effect (PCM45),0x00200000,1,1,claudfx.ax,6.00.0000.1223
CyberLink MPEG Muxer,0x00200000,2,1,MDMpgMux.ax,5.00.0000.2211
CyberLink Audio Decoder (PLAYMV),0x00600000,1,1,Claud.ax,6.01.0000.4024
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Cyberlink Dump Filter,0x00200000,1,0,MDDump.ax,3.00.0000.5303
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
CyberLink Video Effect,0x00200000,1,1,CLVidFx.ax,1.00.0000.3207
DTS/AC3/DD+ Source,0x00600000,0,1,dtsac3source.ax,1.00.0000.0001
CyberLink Editing Service 3.0 (Source),0x00200000,0,2,CLEdtKrn.dll,3.00.0000.1830
CyberLink H.264/AVC Decoder,0x00200000,2,3,cl264dec.ax,2.00.0000.0000
PP DV Dump Filter,0x00200000,1,0,ppDVDump.ax,2.00.0001.0002
CyberLink MP3 Wrapper-PCM,0x00600000,1,1,CLMP3Wrap.ax,1.00.0000.0000
ffdshow Audio Processor,0x00200000,1,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0003.1324
Cyberlink Dump Dispatch Filter,0x00200000,1,0,DVCLDumpDispatch.ax,1.02.0001.2412
CyberLink TimeStretch Filter (CES),0x00200000,1,1,clauts.ax,1.00.0000.2212
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.6000.16386
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.6000.16386
VP7 Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,vp7dec.ax,7.00.0010.0000
CyberLink Video Stabilizer,0x00200000,1,1,CLVideoStabilizer.ax,1.00.0000.1017
CyberLink Demultiplexer,0x00200000,1,0,MDDemuxer.ax,1.00.0000.3823
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink Editing Service 3.0 (Source),0x00200000,0,2,CLEdtKrn.dll,3.00.0000.1830
CyberLink MPEG Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,DVVidEnc.ax,6.01.0001.1618
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6000.16398
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,11.00.6000.6324
CyberLink Demultiplexer(PLAYMV),0x00200000,1,0,cldemuxer.ax,1.00.0000.4528
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
PP WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,CLWavDest.ax,1.00.0000.0002
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder (ShEX),0x005ffc18,2,3,CLImageVSD.ax,6.00.0000.1625
CyberLink Audio Decoder(HomeNetwork),0x00200000,1,1,CLAud.ax,6.01.0000.3613
CyberLink Audio Resampler,0x00200000,1,1,ClAuRsmpl.ax,2.00.0000.0519
FLV Source,0x00600000,0,0,FLVSplitter.ax,1.00.0000.0002
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6000.16386
PowerProducer Double Tee,0x00200000,1,2,ppDoubleTee.ax,1.00.0000.1224
CyberLink AudioCD Filter,0x00600000,0,1,CLAudioCD.AX,5.00.0000.0912
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,,6.06.6000.16386
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16386
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink AudioCD Filter (PCM45),0x00600000,0,1,CLAudioCD.AX,5.00.0000.2512
NetBridge,0x00200000,2,0,netbridge.dll,6.01.6000.16386
PP Video Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,CLRGL.ax,2.00.0000.3328
CyberLink Audio Commercial Cut Analyzer,0x00200000,1,1,CLAudCM.ax,2.00.0000.1228
CyberLink Video Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,CLRGL.ax,2.00.0000.4305
CyberLink Video Effect (PCM45),0x00200000,1,1,CLVidFx.ax,1.00.0000.1523
CyberLink Video Effect,0x00200000,1,1,CLVidFx.ax,1.00.0000.2030
PP SnapShotTIP Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ppSShot.ax,1.00.0000.1905
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,,6.06.6000.16386
CDXA Reader,0x00600000,0,1,cdxareader.ax,1.00.0000.0001
MPEG4 Video Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,MP4Splitter.dll,1.00.0000.0002
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
IDM Filter,0x00200000,1,1,idmf.ax,1.00.0000.3909
Nero QuickTime(tm) Audio Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,NeQTDec.ax,4.10.0005.0000
CyberLink TimeStretch Filter (PCM45),0x00200000,1,1,clauts.ax,1.00.0000.2927
CyberLink MPEG Decoder,0x005fff00,2,3,MDMVD.ax,5.00.0000.0929
Cyberlink Video Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,DVResample.ax,2.05.0000.1818
CyberLink DV Reader Filter,0x00200000,0,1,DVDVMrd.ax,2.01.0000.2211
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink TL MPEG-2 Splitter,0x00804500,1,2,MDTLM2Splter.ax,2.02.0000.2213
CyberLink TimeStretch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,clauts.ax,1.00.0000.4024
PP Video Stabilizer,0x00200000,1,1,CLVideoStabilizer.ax,1.00.0000.1017
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder (ShEX),0x00200000,2,3,CLImageVSD.ax,6.00.0000.1625
Microsoft MPEG-1/DD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,11.00.5840.6324
Nero Digital Parser,0x00600000,0,3,NDParser.ax,4.10.0005.0000
RealMedia Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.00.0001.0001
CyberLink Audio Resampler,0x00200000,1,1,MDAuRsmpl.ax,1.00.0000.2625
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16386
MPEG4 Video Source,0x00600000,0,0,MP4Splitter.dll,1.00.0000.0002
CyberLink QuickTime Source Filter,0x00200000,0,2,QuickTime.ax,1.00.0000.1016
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6000.16386
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Media Center Extender Encryption Filter,0x00200000,2,2,Mcx2Filter.dll,6.01.6000.16386
CyberLink Line21 Decoder Filter (PCM45),0x00200000,0,2,CLLine21.ax,4.00.0000.4520
PP Byte Counter,0x00200000,1,1,ppByteCounter.ax,1.00.0000.1224
CyberLink AVI Audio Time Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,AVI_AudTR.ax,1.00.0000.1515
AudioRecorder WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6000.16386
AudioRecorder Wave Form,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6000.16386
SoundRecorder Null Renderer,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6000.16386
PP MPEG Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,ppVidEnc.ax,6.00.0001.2714
CyberLink Audio Noise Reduction,0x00200000,1,1,CLAuNRWrapper.ax,2.00.0000.1805
Cyberlink Gate Filter,0x00200000,1,1,DVGate.ax,1.00.0000.0001
CyberLink Line21 Decoder (PLAYMV),0x00200000,0,2,CLLine21.ax,4.00.0000.7602
CyberLink MPEG Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,CLSplter.ax,3.01.0000.1928
Haali Video Sink,0x00200000,1,0,splitter.ax,1.07.0189.0011
CyberLink Audio Noise Reduction,0x00200000,1,1,CLAuNRWrapper.ax,2.00.0000.1017
CyberLink TimeStretch Filter (PLAYMV),0x00200000,1,1,clauts.ax,1.00.0000.4024
Cyberlink SubTitle (PMV),0x00200000,1,1,CLSubTitle.ax,1.00.0000.1604
CyberLink DV Dump Filter,0x00200000,1,0,DVDump.ax,2.01.0034.0028
AC3File,0x00600000,0,1,ac3file.ax,
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
PP TimeStretch Filter (CES),0x00200000,1,1,clauts.ax,1.00.0000.2212
Cyberlink Streamming Filter,0x00200000,0,1,CLStream.ax,1.01.0000.2323
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,5.00.0001.0001
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink Audio Spectrum Analyzer (PLAYMV),0x00200000,1,1,CLAudSpa.ax,1.00.0000.0924
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6000.16398
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
CyberLink SnapShot Filter,0x00200000,1,0,DVSnapShot.ax,1.00.0003.0026
CyberLink Audio Effect,0x00200000,1,1,CLAudFx.ax,6.00.0000.2731

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16386
ffdshow video encoder,0x00100000,1,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0003.1324
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16386
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
ffdshow Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft Windows Media Video 9,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
XviD MPEG-4 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Ogg Vorbis (mode1),0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Ogg Vorbis (mode2),0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Ogg Vorbis (mode3),0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Ogg Vorbis (mode1+),0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Ogg Vorbis (mode2+),0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Ogg Vorbis (mode3+),0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
DivX WMA Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
DivX WMA Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Messenger Audio Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386

Audio Capture Sources:
Microphone (Realtek High Defini,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16386

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16386

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
Acer Crystal Eye webcam,0x00200000,0,2,,6.00.6000.16386

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386
Realtek HDA HDMI Out,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386
Realtek HDA SPDIF Optical Out,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16398
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16398
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16398
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16398
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.6000.16398

Video Capture Sources:
Acer Crystal Eye webcam,0x00200000,0,2,,6.00.6000.16386

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6000.16386

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6000.16398
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6000.16398

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6000.16386
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6000.16386
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6000.16386

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386

Audio Renderers:
Speakers (Realtek High Definiti,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16386
CyberLink Audio Renderer (PLAYMV),0x00200000,1,0,CLADR.ax,6.00.0000.2812
CyberLink Audio Renderer (PCM45),0x00200000,1,0,CLADR.ax,6.00.0000.1727
CyberLink Audio Renderer (PCM45),0x00200000,1,0,CLADR.ax,6.00.0000.1727
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16386
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16386
DirectSound: Realtek Digital Output(Optical) (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16386
DirectSound: Realtek HDMI Output (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16386
DirectSound: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16386
Realtek Digital Output(Optical),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16386
Realtek HDMI Output (Realtek Hi,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16386
```


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

depending on the age of that game it may not be compatible with vista.


----------



## adamantium (Sep 6, 2006)

driver parrelel line is a quite recent game....it should be compatible...how do i check??


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

try running it as administrator simply right click the icon,and hit run as administrator.also it could be heat try http://www.techsupportforum.com/art...es/122161-how-use-install-sensorsviewpro.html post back the temp readings.


----------



## adamantium (Sep 6, 2006)

sorry for askin a stupid question but how do you print screen the results?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

just hit the button that says "print screen" on your keyboard.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

To take a screenshot, press the PrintScreen button on your keyboard. This saves the screen to the clipboard. Open Paint, create a new image and hit Ctrl-V to paste the screen. Save it as a compressed jpg (try to keep the size below 100kb).

There are 2 simple options for uploading your image.

1. Go to an upload site like *ImageShack* or *Putfile*, submit your screenshot jpg. It will give you an URL. Copy/paste this into your next reply.

or

2. When typing a new reply, scroll down below the message area and hit the 'Manage Attachments' button. Use the Browse button to find the saved image file on your hard drive, then hit the Upload button, then Close. The screenshot will be attached to your reply.


----------



## adamantium (Sep 6, 2006)

but where would the file be??


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

When you hit the PrintScreen button on the keyboard, your screen is saved as an image in the clipboard. To see the image, open Paint and select Paste. Then save the file to My Documents or the desktop or anywhere you like.


----------



## adamantium (Sep 6, 2006)

for some reason it could not detect my cpu temperature...it used to be able to..what should i do??


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

has the trial version run out on that if so try speedfan.


----------



## adamantium (Sep 6, 2006)




----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Your system temperatures are all too high. Try a laptop cooling pad like *this one* to reduce the temps.


----------



## adamantium (Sep 6, 2006)

which is two high...may i know?? what is the suitable temperature and what does each category mean??


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The 4 temperatures listed all have a flame next to them, indicating they are all too high. The first is your hard drive which should be closer to 40C. The second, Temp1, I'm not sure about. Core0 and Core1 are for the CPU.

Check again with *Everest* to confirm these readings in Computer > Sensor.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

id guess temp 1 was either ambient case temp,or northbridge.in addition to koala'a advice look at the fans on your laptop.can you confirm they are dust free,and running.


----------



## adamantium (Sep 6, 2006)

Well, does that mean i need to open up my laptop to look at my fans? Is it dangerous or difficult to do it? Actually that time when i took the screenshot is when i have used the laptop outside of my home and the weather is hot though shaded...i have used for about 5 hours that time...


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

not really you could just look at the underside.where the fans would be,and confirm they are running.you can also place your hand near any exhaust ports to feel if the air is comming out.also you can go to a quiet room,place etc,and listen for the fans if they are running.


----------



## adamantium (Sep 6, 2006)

well i think it is running..what should i do now???


----------

